# going to cabelas, what to buy?



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

im headed to edmonton tommorow, gonna check out cabelas. im thinking of a savage axis. but not sure what calibre. i have a .204, a 270 and a 300short mag. im thinking of a 243 for when the snow gets deep deer hunting. that way if i see a coyote while im deer hunting i wont be afraid to shoot it and put a big hole in it. what kind of factory loads can a guy get for the 243 that are fur friendly? or is there such a thing as a fur friendly 243?


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

25-06 maybe


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

my wife has a 25-06 xbolt, i do enjoy shooting it alot. my .204 is my main coyote gun and always will be. i was considering a 22-250 but i cant legally hunt deer with it. kind of wanting something that will do both. like a jack of all trades kind of gun.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Will v-max be okay for deer?


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

"going to cabelas, what to buy?" Were you taking orders or is this thread about 243 ammo? I'm still so confused!
I'll PM you my wish list!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Good one Paul-e
You'll like the Axis....

I'd go 243 also, I can't help you with factory ammo but I've had good success with Nosler BT's and hornady V-max's in handloads. You won't want to shoot deer with them though.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Send me your wish list and credit card. Lol. Gonna see what they have anyways. I never walk out empty handed


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

saskredneck said:


> im headed to edmonton tommorow, gonna check out cabelas. im thinking of a savage axis. but not sure what calibre. i have a .204, a 270 and a 300short mag. im thinking of a 243 for when the snow gets deep deer hunting. that way if i see a coyote while im deer hunting i wont be afraid to shoot it and put a big hole in it. what kind of factory loads can a guy get for the 243 that are fur friendly? or is there such a thing as a fur friendly 243?


 Try the hornady 58gr Vmax, they are as light a factory as you will find (I think) anyhow they shoot out of my savage like a laser, for factory ammo IMO there is no comparison. From my understanding of what I've read about the .243 just dont try to poke one too close--- say under about 70yds; or you might have some damage fur wise. Also angle of shot and size of yote factors in as well. As of yet my savage .243 is still a virgin critter wise--so I cant speak from experience in that regard.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I vote for the 243 also. Seems alot of guys like the versatility of the round.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

hornadys factory superformance varmint is amazing stuff 58 grns at 3900fps easy hits on pdogs to 500 so far but no yotes just yet


----------



## Mad220860 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nothing way over priced on everything!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I should be there in a couple hours. Wife's shopping at west Edmonton mall right now. This place is huge. Getting my excercise in.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I might have to try some of the 58 v-max. How is it on a fox?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Picked up an axis in 243. Black on black. Gonna shoot tommorow. Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good choice all around. Let us know what you think after shooting.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Saskredneck read the forum on barrel break in!!!! heres a link http://www.rifle-accuracy-reports.com/barrel-break-in.html get a bore guide period!!! before you clean!!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks. I bookmarked that. Ussually I just start shooting. Have to check my bank account and look into a bore guide.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

What's everyone's oppinion on bore snakes


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

NOT---they are abrasive, also dont get the "conventional" cleaning kit with wire bore brushes and aluminum rods. The metal rods can also compromise the bore even if ever so slowly. The wire brush will deteriorate if you use a strong bore cleaner such as sweets 7.62 solvent and deposit at a molecular level the "now" corroded remains of the brush in your barrel. Use NYLON bristled brushes only with the top copper fouling and lead removers as they stand up to the chemicals. And use a ONE piece Fiberglass or composite rod long enough to go through the bore guide, as well as the barrel and protrude out of the end of the barrel by say 2 inches. Make sure before you buy the cleaning rod, that it does this as they arent too cheap. So my suggestion is get the boreguide install it and then measure from the rear of the guide to the end of the barrel and add 3 to 4 extra inches.


----------



## Juanjo332 (Nov 7, 2012)

saskredneck said:


> im headed to edmonton tommorow, gonna check out cabelas. im thinking of a savage axis. but not sure what calibre. i have a .204, a 270 and a 300short mag. im thinking of a 243 for when the snow gets deep deer hunting. that way if i see a coyote while im deer hunting i wont be afraid to shoot it and put a big hole in it. what kind of factory loads can a guy get for the 243 that are fur friendly? or is there such a thing as a fur friendly 243?


62gr varmint grenades work like magic on yotes!


----------



## Juanjo332 (Nov 7, 2012)

saskredneck said:


> What's everyone's oppinion on bore snakes


I like mine but they are more of a convenience than anything else.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Can I buy varmint grenades off the shelf or do I need to reload ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think Barnes loads them as a factory offering but I'll bet they are pricey. I tried them(handloads) in my 204 but the accuracy wasn't there for me.

I'm just seeing the VOR_TEX ammo for sale.

they now have a varminator line of bullets listed too.


----------



## Juanjo332 (Nov 7, 2012)

saskredneck said:


> Can I buy varmint grenades off the shelf or do I need to reload ?


You'd have to reload, But another one is the 55gr NBT pills.. You can find those from black hills ammunition


----------

